

Ask HN: What do I want to start hacking Arduino? - darkxanthos

This weekend, I've been looking at what I'll need to jump into Arduino. I'm looking for list of things above and beyond the bare minimum. I would like to have a kit that will put me in a good position to explore Arduino's possibilities and will be able to keep me busy for a little bit.<p>I've found this that is along the lines of what I'm looking for: http://www.ladyada.net/learn/arduino/<p>Any thoughts?
======
schappim
The Arduino Starter Kit has everything you need:
[http://littlebirdelectronics.com/products/starter-kit-for-
ar...](http://littlebirdelectronics.com/products/starter-kit-for-arduino-flex)

------
trafficlight
I bought the Sparkfun starter kit a few weeks ago.

<http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10173>

